# Nice size cat?



## huizenga797 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't be surprised if someone comes on here and swears it's a short-tailed cougar. :lol:


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Nice looking kitty


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Cool pics!

I saw one on Sunday, while bow hunting in Lake county. It came out of nowhere and disappeared into thin air!


----------



## huizenga797 (Nov 3, 2014)

It's deff a cat caught it twice on the trail cam but lots of rabbits and stuff around so we figured tht was prolly why idk? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

huizenga797 said:


> It's deff a cat caught it twice on the trail cam but lots of rabbits and stuff around so we figured tht was prolly why idk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Real nice cat. Looks like a female. If you have rabbits, that's why you have cats.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

That thing is a hog. I hope I can find one when the season gets here.


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like a short tailed couger to me...


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :lol:


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice cat.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Ol Tom Killa said:


> Looks like a short tailed couger to me...


long tailed cat,,,


----------

